# Titan 400 sprayer won't prime



## furniturebymark (Feb 4, 2010)

I thought I share my experience with my Titan sprayer not priming. Might help someone else with this problem since I did not find too many answers (correct ones) when I searched.

OK, Just solved this problem with my Titan 400 not priming....After searching the internet I got the clue that it was the inlet ball valve being stuck. Most said it was from leaving paint in the system or poor cleaning habits. I thought "Not me, I always do a good job cleaning the sprayer and leaving pump preserver in the system when storing". But I was wrong. After disassembling the inlet valve housing (shown in the manual) I found the valve ball stuck to the seat. After freeing the ball there was tiny bit of paint on the seat but it was enough to prevent it from functioning. Reassembled and it works fine. So maybe just luck of the draw. I don't use the system too often and it had been 6 months since the last use...still I stored it with line full of pump preservative. Symptoms were that when in prime position- it would not suck from the siphon tube (supply) but motor ran fine. A bit painful fix but not terrible, exercise cost me an hour, but next time would take maybe 15 minutes to correct. Hope this helps.
Mark


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

A swift and precise wack with a hammer usually will solve this issue too. :hammer:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> A swift and precise wack with a hammer usually will solve this issue too. :hammer:


Just not too hard..


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I learned how to beat on them waaay before I learned how to take them apart..:laughing::laughing: Learned to (mostly)not whack em when I was the one that owned the equipment.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> I learned how to beat on them waaay before I learned how to take them apart..:laughing::laughing: Learned to (mostly)not whack em when I was the one that owned the equipment.


Thats because you never take them apart unless the beating failed.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

No not to hard. Got to pull it a bit. 
I can usually unstick the ball in one whack.
Practice makes perfect I guess. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That was my first guess. My Kremlin 10:14 operates the same way. I have two ball valves in the pump. One ball is big, about 3/8" the other is smaller, maybe 1/8". I've had to clean both of them at different times. Doesn't matter how good you clean the machine, eventually it will need a bit of maintenance.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Use a rubber mallot


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Doesn't matter how good you clean the machine, eventually it will need a bit of maintenance.


Exactly.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Use a rubber mallot


That won't do it.:no:
Most sprayers even have a spot for this purpose. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> That won't do it.:no:
> Most sprayers even have a spot for this purpose. :thumbsup:


I use one. It is admittedly harder rubber.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I use anything from my hammer to a pipe wrench to a 2x4. The big pipe wrench scares me when I do it, but then again, I already have the wrench out when I finally need to take it apart.

For a long part of last season and part of this season i didn't have a screen on the end of my pump. This made whacking it an hourly or 15 minute occurrence with thick primers. :bangin:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> For a long part of last season and part of this season i didn't have a screen on the end of my pump. This made whacking it an hourly or 15 minute occurrence with thick primers. :bangin:


Atleast put a paint strainer on it. :whistling
Even with a rock catcher, I alway's put a paint strainer over it for good measure.:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The first time I saw a painter strain his paint I thought why dont they do that at the factory... :laughing:


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

Leo G said:


> That was my first guess. My Kremlin 10:14 operates the same way. I have two ball valves in the pump. One ball is big, about 3/8" the other is smaller, maybe 1/8". I've had to clean both of them at different times. Doesn't matter how good you clean the machine, eventually it will need a bit of maintenance.


Our old, old ('70s) Amspray has the same problem. OTOH, if you take care of it and do the maintenance, it'll last. I've had the fluid section rebuilt several times, new brushes, etc., but it still answers the call. When I last had it worked on, the guy at the pump shop said they were like Russian dump trucks: nothing fancy, but close to indestructible.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Atleast put a paint strainer on it. :whistling
> Even with a rock catcher, I alway's put a paint strainer over it for good measure.:thumbsup:


I have one on there now. It was used and missing the rock guard. I used heavy pet screen. It worked decently enough. Found a rock guard in my stash of stuff eventually and now I'm golden.


----------

